# ouvrir 2 sessions msn simultanément  ?



## chromoD (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Peux-t-on ouvrir simultanément 2 sessions de msn  menseenger sur mac OS X ?

je précise : lorsque le système est ouvert avec mon compte, est-ce que je peux ouvrir une session msn messenger avec mon identifiant : moi@hotmzil.com et une autre en même temps avec macopine@hotmzil.com ?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2006)

La réponse est - si tu veux pas t'embêter- .Adium X
Adium X est une interface qui gère la majorité des tchatts ( msn, aim, google etc)

un des multiples avantages ( en plus des centaines de skins et autres sons icones, alerte d'arrivées de texte ( avec le texte si tu veux ,  etc)

c'est que tu peux mener plusieurs tchatts sur plusieurs comptes ( dont autant de msn en simultanés que tu veux)  
et tu passes d'une conversation à l'autre via onglets

Efficace et tout en une fenêtre
http://www.adiumx.com/


----------



## chromoD (12 Février 2006)

merci, je vais tester ça


----------



## arcank (12 Février 2006)

C'est clair, Adium X est le mieux si tu ne veux pas t'embêter de la visio avec aMsn ou Mercury
Il est franchement très classe, les skins suberbes, les sons énormes, le pied quoi.
Et en plus, tu peux ouvrir en même temps plusieurs comptes
Moi, j'utilise Msn, Aim (pour pas lancer iChat en même temps), Yahoo et Google Chat
mais je suis sûr (il me semble avoir déjà essayé) que tu peux ouvrir 2 (ou plus) comptes Msn en même temps

A plus
Arcank


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis sûr (il me semble avoir déjà essayé) que tu peux ouvrir 2 (ou plus) comptes Msn en même temps


Absolument
là maintenant j'ai plusieurs comptes MSN qui sont actifs en même temps sur Adium

Et bien entendu si par hasard 2 personnes tchatt avec moi sur 2 comptes msn en même temps , ca ne pose aucun probleme

Il me suffit de passer de l'un à l'autre
Et pas besoin de surveiller 
 j'ai activé de multiples alertes ( entre autres un contact se connecte , le contact m'envoye un IM ( dont j'ai le texte qui ressort ) etc etc)


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Février 2006)

chromoD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Peux-t-on ouvrir simultanément 2 sessions de msn  menseenger sur mac OS X ?
> 
> ...



Pas claire ta question...Je pense que tu veux dire ouvrir deux sessions sur le même ordi avec deux utilisateurs simultanés. Si ta copine veux chater en même temps que toi....toi avec ton compte et elle avec le sien en même temps je pense que ce n'est pas possible.
J'ai deux comptes Messenger et je ne peux ouvrir l'un sans quitter l'autre.
Effectivement Adium te permet de correspondre simultanément avec des utilisateurs de divers horizons....c a d que quelqun de chez Yahoo et un autre de chez MSN, par exemple seront gérés par ta "seule" fenêtre d'Adium....mais ne correspondront qu'avec toi exclusivement, ou ta copine.


----------



## chromoD (12 Février 2006)

merci pour vos réponces.... c'est vraiment le pied ce logiciel ....


----------



## Laurent.68 (30 Avril 2010)

Hello All! 

Désolé de deterrer ce vieux topik...

Je viens de switcher... Je calle que dalle... :/

Ma question est en rapport avec celle posée, peut-on ouvrir 2 sessions simultanément, mais séparées?

J'ai réussi avec Adium à en ouvrir 2 en même temps, mais elle sont scindées dans le soft.

En gros, j'aimerai bien pouvoir comme par exemple ouvrir 2 fois le soft avec une session dans chacun.

C'est jouable?


Edit : 
Bon, je viens de trouver la fonction Dupliquer... 

Spa trop mal, je me retrouve avec 2 Adium, que je peux lancer en même temps, mais je ne peux pas les configurer 
tous les deux indépendamment, ce que je fais sur l'un se fait également sur l'autre...



Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2010)

Adium par defaut a justement choisi de regrouper  pour eviter les cascades de fenetres et / ou logiciels differents ouverts en même temps

 c'est ce qui en fait sa force!


et cela se gere par onglet
ce qui n'empêche aucunement de gerer simultanément
 divers alertes (dont growl ) quand quelque chose change sur l'un des comptes 
et on fait des aller retour entre onglets


----------



## Laurent.68 (30 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ta reponse Pasacl. 

En fait, j'aimerai éviter les manipulations.

J'aimerai faire basculer Madame sur Mac pour pouvoir supprimer définitivement tous les pc sous Windows à la maison.

S'il faut faire des manip, elle va se perdre, ca va lui prendre la tête, elle va se braquer et elle gardera son msn sous Windows...

En gros, il faut que ce soit simple.

Sur Windows, si j'étais connecté sur ma session Msn, elle n'avait qu'à cliquer sur l'icône msn, un nouveau msn se lançait, elle sélectionnait son compte et elle était connecté complètement indépendamment de ma session. 

Ses contacts, c'est les siens, j'ai pas spécialement envie qu'elle ait les miens mélangés avec les siens et vis versa.

J'aurai bien voulu retrouver un système équivalent. :/


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2010)

je ne comprends pas

au kazoo
petits rappels

l'architecture OSX est concue pour que chaque utilisateur utilise SA session (session MAC,  son compte OSX  , sa zone à lui, avec ses fichiers , ses réglages, sa musique , son fond d'écran  etc , et ...ses logs de tchatt avec ses contacts)

vivement recommandé de séparer
et ceci avec en bonus possibilité d'avoir les sessions" Riri "  et " Zézette"  actiives en parallele
la bascule se fait hyper vite ( permutation rapide  entre  " Riri "  et " Zézette")

et les choses vraiment en commun
soit on les partage via les options de partage inter comptes " Riri "  et " Zézette" ( plein d'options)
soit on les met sur une autre session , commune " nous deux"

exactement comme dans la vie
relevé compte bancaire commun dans le tiroir du bureau commun 
crème à raser pas dans les mascaras
adresses de ses copines d'enfance pas dans ton agenda mais dans le sien
( son agenda qui en plus a une couleur qui te fait hurler, et elle elle trouve le tien trop sobre=> chacun le sien)
etc


----------



## Laurent.68 (3 Mai 2010)

AH? On peut faire ça avec un Mac? 

C'est pas mal en effet, mais je n'aurai pas l'utilité de créer 2 sessions différentes.

Je m'explique, Madame se sert d'un ordinateur uniquement pour jeter un oeil à ses comptes bancaires, chercher une recette de cuisine sur Marmiton, chercher une adresse sur Google Map, et relever un mail de Venteprivée.com. De temps à autre, échanger un bonjour avec une amie sur msn.

En gros elle ne fait rien... D'autant plus que la plupart du temps, c'est mi qui fait pour elle...

Je crois avoir trouvé une solution, j'ai installé aMSN, je l'ai dupliqué (2 fois), mis les 2 dans un répertoire, créer un alias "aMSN Laurent" "aMSN Evi", et j'ai déplacé les 2 alias dans le Dock.

J'ai configuré sa session pour qu'en cliquant sur l'alias, aMSN s'ouvre, avec directement son adresse sélectionnée et son statut personnalisé.

Seul hic, pas possible d'utiliser un skin différents pour les 2 aMSN. 

Ca semble barbare comme technique?


----------



## ad_47incv (3 Mai 2010)

salut , petite question ( bête a mon avis) vous ête sur le même pc en même temps ? 
Ou vous avez chacun un pc ? 
Car je voix pas comment vous faite si vous utiliser le mac en même temps tous les 2 :s


----------



## Laurent.68 (3 Mai 2010)

Nous avons une machine commune. Elle tourne quasi en permanence. Souvent les 2 sessions sont ouvertes en même temps. 

Pour entrer plus dans les détails, nous n'avons pas de tel fixe, que des portables, mais dans notre logement, le réseau est inexistant. Msn est un peu le moyen de nous joindre.


----------

